# Quick overview of Phrasebox by Venomode



## Ciochi (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey guys, I just bought this cool seq/arp vst called phrasebox by venomode. I think it's so cool I couldn't resist making a quick overview for you. Hope you enjoy it!
Disclaimer: not been sponsored by the manifacturer.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 11, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> Hey guys, I just bought this cool seq/arp vst called phrasebox by venomode. I think it's so cool I couldn't resist making a quick overview for you. Hope you enjoy it!
> Disclaimer: not been sponsored by the manifacturer.



I have Phrasebox and think it is a really nice sequencer that has so cool features to help vary the sound and get interesting music.


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 11, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have Phrasebox and think it is a really nice sequencer that has so cool features to help vary the sound and get interesting music.


Yeah, I think so too. I just played with it for an hour, but I can already see its potential.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 11, 2021)

Your brief demo inspires me to investigate a bit further--thanks for posting, Corrado


----------



## grabauf (May 15, 2022)

Phrasebox is on sale now for 60% off at VSTBuzz:









60% off "Phrasebox" by Venomode


Turn simple chord sequences into expressive melody lines and musical phrases. Simply design your phrase in the piano roll, and "Phrasebox" will playback the pattern using whatever notes you input.




vstbuzz.com


----------

